# Uber 1099 fumble



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Has anyone received the revised and corrected 1099 from Uber? I had thought they would be available today. I literally laughed out loud when I got the notification they screwed up the 1099's. Good ol Uber.


----------



## Ree5e21 (Feb 14, 2020)

Nope. Isn’t it illegal for a company to not have tax docs sent out by January 31st? Uber continues to be a joke..


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The message I read on the partners website said after Feb 14th for the corrected information. I took that as tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> The message I read on the partners website said after Feb 14th for the corrected information. I took that as tomorrow at the earliest.


Yes, I was trying to plug in the expenses and fees in Turbo Tax and found they just didn't add up... hmm..then I saw everything is being updated, ugh!


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> The message I read on the partners website said after Feb 14th for the corrected information. I took that as tomorrow at the earliest.


Ahh I dodnt catch the word "after". I foolishly thought "by". So we should expect them anytime from February 15 to the end of time.


----------



## LD598 (Aug 24, 2016)

FWIW, mine are back online as of a few minutes ago.


----------

